

AngularJS shopping cart demo with Stripe payments integration - urishaked
http://www.airpair.com/javascript/integrating-stripe-into-angular-app

======
culturestate
I'd be interested in an expansion of the server-side token storage step. Are
there particular security-related concerns to look out for when transmitting
the token, since the app is entirely client-side?

------
stevejpurves
a nice end to end tutorial. wondering does stripe give you a sandbox test area
to work against during dev and for testing, that something I'd like to have
clear at the outset.

